# Raising squirrel meat?



## prepare_survive_thrive

Finally got my rabbits going pretty well. I was wondering if anyone knows if you can trap and raise squirrels for meat the same way. Would the feed be worth it and do they breed in captivity? Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LincTex

Sure, anything is possible.

It might not be the best idea, but it is possible.

Rats would be far easier and provide a similar amount of meat. 
It's the same creature, just a different tail.


----------



## *Andi

Just add a squirrel feeder to an area you want them to feed ... and they will come. 

I let Mother Nature do the rest.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive

That's what I have done so far. Just figured they might do better without threat from predators. Thanks for the feedback Andi. It might also cut the cost of the oh so rare 22lr bullets as well!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

A conibear 110 or few might cut the need for rounds as well. Putting out a feeder will bring em around and they will supplement their feed by normal foraging. Free range squirrel ready to trap. I might go for live traps instead of a conibear in that situation though.


----------



## *Andi

prepare_survive_thrive said:


> It might also cut the cost of the oh so rare 22lr bullets as well!


Then go bow or slingshot....(or as was posted, trap)

Best of luck.


----------



## cnsper

Enough Said?

Dang, why are the videos not appearing any more?


----------



## hiwall

I think cats and dogs have alot more meat on them and often other people feed them for you.


----------



## HardCider

hiwall said:


> I think cats and dogs have alot more meat on them and often other people feed them for you.


Plus with the number of feral cats and dogs running loose out there, you would have plenty of food that most people would stick their nose up at. The green 24-26 gauge craft wire with simple pre-loaded loops on the leaning log with fill your canner with all the squirrel meat you want. I would probably go with the 22 gauge wire for the feral cats and a coyote snare w/swivel for the dogs


----------



## RevWC

*Andi said:


> Then go bow or slingshot....(or as was posted, trap)
> 
> Best of luck.


I just purchased a Ruger Blackhawk Elite .177 pellet gun with scope from Walmart for $99.00. Nice!


----------



## camo2460

prepare_survive_thrive said:


> Finally got my rabbits going pretty well. I was wondering if anyone knows if you can trap and raise squirrels for meat the same way. Would the feed be worth it and do they breed in captivity? Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


Squirrels are considered game animals, and as such, have a hunting season. As far as trapping them, in my state of Missouri, it is not allowed but may be different in your state. No matter what the hunting/trapping laws are in your state, you will still need a permit to keep wildlife in cages. That being said, I doubt that Squirrels would do well in cages similar to Rabbit cages, but would require large cages that would simulate their natural environment.


----------



## hiwall

Most squirrels can be tamed pretty quickly so you would not necessarily need cages. In many cases you can have them eating out of your hand in a week or sometimes less.


----------



## shadowrider

If you feed the local squirrels all winter they will have more little ones in the spring,sometimes more than one litter.

Also if legal try rat traps screwed to a tree or post and baited with peanut butter.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive

camo2460 said:


> Squirrels are considered game animals, and as such, have a hunting season. As far as trapping them, in my state of Missouri, it is not allowed but may be different in your state. No matter what the hunting/trapping laws are in your state, you will still need a permit to keep wildlife in cages. That being said, I doubt that Squirrels would do well in cages similar to Rabbit cages, but would require large cages that would simulate their natural environment.


It will be a cold day in a hot place before I seek out needless permits from bureaucratic hacks telling me what I can and can't do on this little piece of God's beautiful earth...that being said thanks for the insight. I do plan on making the cages about 8 feet tall and 4 wide with branches spanning the cage. I plan on doing more research though.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive

LincTex said:


> Sure, anything is possible.
> 
> It might not be the best idea, but it is possible.
> 
> Rats would be far easier and provide a similar amount of meat.
> It's the same creature, just a different tail.


Just can't bring myself to test that out.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive

RevWC said:


> I just purchased a Ruger Blackhawk Elite .177 pellet gun with scope from Walmart for $99.00. Nice!


Do they take down the squirrels? I was thinking about getting a more expensive brand eventually but if the wall mart specials work just as well why not save the money.


----------



## LincTex

cnsper said:


> Enough Said?
> Dang, why are the videos not appearing any more?


It's the URL you are using....

Try this instead:


----------



## lovetogrow

prepare_survive_thrive said:


> Finally got my rabbits going pretty well. I was wondering if anyone knows if you can trap and raise squirrels for meat the same way. Would the feed be worth it and do they breed in captivity? Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


Just be careful they don't try to nest in your house...they can get bold enough when fed to try, and they WILL wreak havoc on your wiring (especially older homes).


----------



## GunRackJack

I'm new here, so I don't know how to properly quote, but someone mentioned squirrels being considered game animals and therefore having a dedicated hunting season. 

That can vary by region. In Texas alone 51 counties have a squirrel hunting season, 12 counties have no closed season, 145 counties have no closed season AND no bag limits, and 46 counties have NO squirrel season. 

Never had squirrel, but I hear it's good. I'd love to try it sometime. I breed rabbits because I live in a cookie-cutter subdivision that won't allow chickens and I don't have enough yard space to facilitate goats. Never really thought about breeding squirrels, so I guess I know what I'll be researching for the next few days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## cub1945

medium sized have-a-heart trap baited with pieces of cheap apples (I can usually get them on sale at Food Lion for 60 cents a pound) will get u a squirrel a day.


----------



## JustCliff

Just a note of caution if you try and help propagate squirrels on your property. If you have fruit trees don't count on getting much fruit. They rape my apricot trees even before they get close to ripe. The peach trees, they will let them get close but destroy it in a matter of hours. I'm glad they don't like blueberries.


----------



## ShroomGuy

prepare_survive_thrive said:


> Finally got my rabbits going pretty well. I was wondering if anyone knows if you can trap and raise squirrels for meat the same way. Would the feed be worth it and
> 
> 
> GunRackJack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new here, so I don't know how to properly quote, but someone mentioned squirrels being considered game animals and therefore having a dedicated hunting season.
> 
> That can vary by region. In Texas alone 51 counties have a squirrel hunting season, 12 counties have no closed season, 145 counties have no closed season AND no bag limits, and 46 counties have NO squirrel season.
> 
> Never had squirrel, but I hear it's good. I'd love to try it sometime. I breed rabbits because I live in a cookie-cutter subdivision that won't allow chickens and I don't have enough yard space to facilitate goats. Never really thought about breeding squirrels, so I guess I know what I'll be researching for the next few days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and where i live it is illegal to hunt squirrels
Click to expand...


----------



## IlliniWarrior

ditto on the state game laws - squirrels that have a season involved would likely be regulated species for raising & rehabbing ....

PS >>> ignorance of the law isn't an excuse and it carries a big azz $$$$ fine to make a point


----------

